

The Copenhagen Wheel: transform any bike into an electric hybrid - lisper
https://www.superpedestrian.com

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=copenhagen+wheel#!/story/forever/0...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=copenhagen+wheel#!/story/forever/0/copenhagen%20wheel)

